
Apple Open Sources iOS Kernel - tray5
https://github.com/apple/darwin-xnu
======
LeoNatan25
XNU has always been open source, but not the iOS specific changes. There have
been private efforts to compile it for ARM, but this is now officially
supported in the public Apple source code.

~~~
ngcc_hk
But is this compilable and usable for a bare iron iphone or mac? Or even vm?

~~~
cucumberferity
Not in it's current state. It's just a kernel. It's missing key components of
the software stack to even make it terminal-only, let alone a GUI. There have
been attempts through the years to create a full OS from the bits of OS
X/macOS that Apple drops on opensource.apple.com. They do this by surrounding
the kernel with FreeBSD or GNU software land, porting Xorg, and other
components. See DarwinBSD, OpenDarwin, and PureDarwin. None of the projects
proved sustainable in the long-run. It is possible that could change now
though with better access to the code on GitHub. It's also possible we could
see better drivers developed for hackintosh.

------
kbumsik
I think this title is misleading. Apple has open XNU for more than 10 years.
And AFAIK this kernel does not include ARM compiling option, as the very first
paragraph in the README:

> XNU runs on I386, X86_64

~~~
LeoNatan25
That’s what's newsworthy here—the code now includes the ARM codepaths as well.

------
unkown-unknowns
This should not be flagged. The title is correct. There is code specific to
arm and arm64 in the repo, whereas previously the public source code releases
were only i386 and amd64. Apple has open sourced the iOS kernel. Please
unflag.

------
hardwaresofton
How long has this been a thing? This seems huge, but I don't spend enough time
in the iOS ecosystem to tell if this is just how it's been for months/years

~~~
shams93
This only dropped 2 days ago

~~~
scott_karana
It's been on opensource.apple.com for a decade. This Github repo is just a
mirror.

------
nodesocket
If they start taking PR's and merging in, that would be awesome. I'm sure
there's lots to be optimized and improved.

~~~
hk__2
> If they start taking PR's

It’s a mirror.

------
blargman
Perhaps this could have something to do with the rumors of ARM Macbooks?

~~~
aurora72
Likely.

------
ktta
Title should be "Apple now has a mirror of XNU kernel on Github"

------
doener
Why is this flagged?

------
hal_____
Why is this flagged?

